
Don't blame HealthCare.gov - cmulligan
http://sdt.bz/content/article.aspx?ArticleID=65305&page=1
======
interstitial
I blame magical thinking. Start with nebulous concepts without definitions
(like "healthcare" and "profit"). And use Orwellian distraction and conflation
to blame all problems on Oceanic Republicans and other Enemies of the State.

~~~
jasonwocky
I blame talking points & incendiary rhetoric.

